# Curso de TV



## betodj (Abr 23, 2010)

Que tal colegas, posteo un interesante "curso de TV" esperando les sea de utilidad




otro enlace:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/redirect-to/?redirect=http://www.mediafire.com/?kw2j5ozjl2r


----------



## crimson (Abr 24, 2010)

Se agradece betodj. Yo ODIO reparar, pero a veces no me queda otra, y ya las 6DQ6 y los Wells Gardner pasaron de moda... viene bien la actualización. Saludos C


----------



## Fortivo (Abr 24, 2010)

se agradece amigo.

un saludo.


----------

